# La capture d'écran ne fonction plus



## jean cotton (25 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,(il y a longtemps que je ne suis pas venu)
Suite à un vol,j'ai un nouvel iPhone 6SE et surtout j'ai la dernière version Os 10
J'ai déjà eu un problème réglé par Apple (les notes ne s'ouvraient plus)
Maintenant c'est ma capture d'écran qui ne fonctionne plus (après toutes les manips d'usage faites)
Avez vous une solution?
Est ce un nouveau Bug ?
Merci


----------

